# Access to money from overseas



## wazza (Apr 4, 2010)

Hi ,Just needing to know if you can get money into and out of internet accounts so as to not pay the international transfer fees on your daily ATM cards,if so is it hard to get a thai bank acc when only staying 6 months a year in thailand.any advice would be most welcome.


----------



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

wazza said:


> Hi ,Just needing to know if you can get money into and out of internet accounts so as to not pay the international transfer fees on your daily ATM cards,if so is it hard to get a thai bank acc when only staying 6 months a year in thailand.any advice would be most welcome.



wazza,

The bankers are going to get there pound of flesh whatever you do. The key is to keep the cost low but you WILL pay. Some banks and most credit unions [in America - don't know about the land from Down Under] don't charge a fee to access your money from an ATM. That said most if not all banks in Thailand DO charge a fee. I just read recently it was US$5 or about THB150 PER withdrawal so the way to keep your costs down is to have a maximum withdrawal from YOUR bank [say $1000] and make one withdrawal a month. You will be getting the money in Thai baht - no way around that - but the rates at most Thai banks are fair. I don't have an online or Internet bank account but check with them to see what their fees are and what the maximum amount is that you can withdraw. If their rates are too high or the maximum too low you might want to do some research to see who offers a better deal. Banks WILL complete so let them know, up front, what YOU want after they tell you what they're offering.

Serendipity2


----------



## wazza (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks S2 ,I no that we have no internet transfer fees from acc to acc here ,but too another bank OS i am not to sure ,is there a min time you must stay in thailand to get a thai bank acc,if on a tourist visa,or is it a no go for tourists to get acc's.


----------



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

wazza said:


> Thanks S2 ,I no that we have no internet transfer fees from acc to acc here ,but too another bank OS i am not to sure ,is there a min time you must stay in thailand to get a thai bank acc,if on a tourist visa,or is it a no go for tourists to get acc's.



wazza,

I don't think you can open an account in Thailand on a tourist visa but I'm sure others can tell you. I know you can if you're a retiree and if you have a work permit but I'd be surprised if you can on a tourist visa. Why not e-mail one of the several Thai banks and ask them?


----------



## wazza (Apr 4, 2010)

i am over again in august ,ill do more homework when i am there,thanks again S2


----------



## MJL (Mar 9, 2010)

wazza said:


> Thanks S2 ,I no that we have no internet transfer fees from acc to acc here ,but too another bank OS i am not to sure ,is there a min time you must stay in thailand to get a thai bank acc,if on a tourist visa,or is it a no go for tourists to get acc's.


Check out Bangkok Banks website It looks like foreigners can open a savings account even if you are here for a short time. Just need passport, drivers license and local address.


----------



## wazza (Apr 4, 2010)

MJL said:


> Check out Bangkok Banks website It looks like foreigners can open a savings account even if you are here for a short time. Just need passport, drivers license and local address.


thanks I will


----------



## leethal67 (Jul 1, 2010)

gday wazza, im having the same prob mate. i am married to a thai and have been to several banks. but i do hear that the bangkok bank you can open a savings account but im not sure they will offer an internet banking account for you. i also withdraw money with my aussie account and it is like s2 says, withdraw your money at the max which is 20,000b per day. the ATM will charge you 150b each transaction and watch out looking for a balance as the bank will charge you the 150b also. if your purchasing anything use your debit visa card and use the credit function as you will only be charged 2% or $5 from your aussie bank account. if i have any luck mate in getting an account i will post you a reply..


----------



## leethal67 (Jul 1, 2010)

gday wazza, im having the same prob mate. i am married to a thai and have been to several banks. but i do hear that the bangkok bank you can open a savings account but im not sure they will offer an internet banking account for you. i also withdraw money with my aussie account and it is like s2 says, withdraw your money at the max which is 20,000b per day. the ATM will charge you 150b each transaction and watch out looking for a balance as the bank will charge you the 150b also. if your purchasing anything use your debit visa card and use the credit function as you will only be charged 2% or $5 from your aussie bank account. if i have any luck mate in getting an account i will post you a reply..


----------



## wazza (Apr 4, 2010)

Great thanks for the info and ,


----------

